

10+ Years of Rails with DHH - adamstac
http://thechangelog.com/145/

======
adamstac
"I appeared on @TheChangelog for close to two hours to talk about 10+ years of
Rails, [http://thechangelog.com/145/](http://thechangelog.com/145/) – culture,
code, organization." \--
[https://twitter.com/dhh/status/573909474865451009](https://twitter.com/dhh/status/573909474865451009)

